# true fruit-Please help



## DOLANBADGER (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello everyone, 
                        This jar was given to my wife from here great aunt.Embossed on 
                  bottom are the letters J.H.S.Co.who's that? Half gallon I think?Are they 
                  common.Learning about back lighting from glopf43,I'll keep trying Gary 
                  Thanks again.


----------



## woody (Apr 10, 2005)

J. Hungerford Smith & company, Rochester, NY

 Half gallon clear    $15-20

 Appears to be a Canadian Jar, also.

 Listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #2826


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Apr 10, 2005)

*RE: true fruit-Please help-reply to woody*

Hello Woody 
                    Thanks for the quick reply,much appreciated.I didn't get any help
               on a few other posts ,thought maybe I upset someone( hope not )this 
               is a great site.THANKS again Woody[]


----------



## woody (Apr 10, 2005)

Your welcome.[]


----------



## mole3 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi from B.C. Your True Fruit is mostly from Eastern Canada. It was not a household jar. The company J.hungerford produced and distributed crushed fruit, fountain syrups and fruit extracts to restaurants and hotels in these 1/2 gallon jars. Worth up to 50$ Can.     Wayne


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello mole3 
                  Thanks for looking ,and the information.[] 
                                GOOD LUCK


----------

